# infant carrier ff



## jnet24 (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah you read that right. This gives new meaning to not caring about car seats. I was at my aunt's house and my cousin's friend had her 20 pound 1year old in the infant carrier forward facing. She didn't have in it a base or anything just put the seat belt across it like you would a booster seat or just buckling in. I asked her if she can put it that way, I know you can't, and she says he flips it over facing the other way. I said I had an extra ff carseat, at least it was better than what she was using, and she said she had one but she didn't feel like moving it from her husbands car. I just said she really needed to find out how important carseats were. She was like whatever and left. So frustrating.

And her husbamd is a firefighter.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I have seen that many times and it just scares the life out of me! Some people just don't realize how dangerous car seat misuse can be. I like the buckett side ways in the front seat myself. not strapped in just tossed there like a purse or something. (saw that last week)







:


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I saw my neighbour do this.
She didn't know her DH did the carseats and I don't think ever read the manuel.
SHe just "knew" that they were supposed to FF at a year.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't even imagine that would look secure at all. What can we do in these circumstances? The other day I saw someone toss a baby into a front seat and drive off. No car seat, no seat belt, nothing.


----------



## jnet24 (Sep 4, 2006)

I know you can call 911 for no seatbelt bc one time I did I saw a woman sitting in the backseat holding her baby. I got down the license plate number and they tracked them down. I don't know what they would do though in situations that aren't quite as bad as no seatbelt.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw an infant carseat in the front seat FFing, and it was a baby (not a 1 year old). I saw them yesterday on my way to the park. I don't know if there is anything you can do. If they are buckled in. I know there are no booster laws here in Mississippi, but I'm not sure about the front seat forward facing carseat laws here.. maybe I need to go look them up. (We backseat, rear face, so I never thought to look the laws up when we moved here)


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive seen it and Ive also seen a bucket seat facing to the side and not buckled in. The mother didn't seemed fazed at all about it and told me it was just so much better when they could see you because they dont' cry. Didn't matter to her that it was endangering the baby's life. After all she was a safe driver, nothing was going to happen right.. Ughs! Drives me nuts!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I can't imagine a one year old even fitting into an infant seat. And if they were that small at one year how are they 20lbs? And if they're 20lbs, isn't that too heavy for an infant seat??


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

My children could all still ride in infant seats at that point and the max weight for our seat is 22 lbs.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I can't imagine a one year old even fitting into an infant seat. And if they were that small at one year how are they 20lbs? And if they're 20lbs, isn't that too heavy for an infant seat??

Lots of kids still fit in buckets at 1 year/20 lbs. It's all in the torso. They can be tall and still fit or short and outgrown it. Also, with seats like the safeseat1 or snugride 32, MOST kids will still fit at a year. My DD fits at 22 months and she's not short.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jnet24* 
I asked her if she can put it that way, I know you can't, and she says he flips it over facing the other way. .

That is a person who can't install a car seat! OUCH!


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

There is a craigslist posting in my town right now selling a used baby bucket w/base. The seller states that it can be RF or FF and "transitions easily" !!!

What is it with people and car seats?? Its not like we are talking about a trendy new diaper bag or Baby Einstein vids or something. Your baby can _die_ if you don't do a little homework!


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I can't imagine a one year old even fitting into an infant seat. And if they were that small at one year how are they 20lbs? And if they're 20lbs, isn't that too heavy for an infant seat??

My infant seat goes to 32" and 30 pounds, which I imagine covers most 1 year olds.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
Ive seen it and Ive also seen a bucket seat facing to the side and not buckled in.

I don't understand what's wrong with people. Don't they get that a baby in a bucket seat would be a very heavy, very dangerous projectile in a car accident? The seat could go flying into _them_ or through the windshield. WTF?!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

that is so dangerous! I've never ever seen that, holy cow, more than one person actually does stuff like this? That makes me so sad.







I know a woman whose baby (8 month old) was too tall for her bucket, but they kept her in it anyways, even though her head was over the edge. I said something about how dangerous it was, but she didn't seem to buy it. The next time I saw her the baby was still in that seat. So I started talking about DS's seat and how much more comfortable he is and how much safer it was. The woman's DH was fascinated, he's a big "gadget" person. Now I wonder if they got a new seat...


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

At a daycare where I used to work they had a 17 month old in a baby carrier (who was well over the weight limit) that had been turned FF. It was INSANE. (All the workers were trying to convince them to buy a new seat. Money wasn't an issue, they flat out said they liked the convienience.







)


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I can't imagine a one year old even fitting into an infant seat. And if they were that small at one year how are they 20lbs? And if they're 20lbs, isn't that too heavy for an infant seat??

My son didn't outgrow his infant seat until 2yo. It was always RF'ing though.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw my neighbor doing this a few years back and was horrified. DH wouldn't let me say anything because he was afraid she'd flip out.


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep my almost 17 month old is still in her MaxiCosi Cabriofix infant carseat. It goes up to 13kg and she weighs 9.5kg. She could probably fit until she's 2. Her legs are all scrunched up though now and she cries when we go in the car so we're just waiting on a BeSafe Izi Combi Isofix coming from the UK (I live in France where it seems impossible to find extended rearfacing carseats).


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Cool, infant seats have a higher weight limit than I thought. I see in here all the time about 9 month olds out growing them, and they look really really small, so I thought they had lower limits.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I can't imagine a one year old even fitting into an infant seat. And if they were that small at one year how are they 20lbs? And if they're 20lbs, isn't that too heavy for an infant seat??

Some infant carriers go to 30lbs or 32lbs now. My 2 year old is not quite 21lbs and still fits fine in his infant carrier...a safe seat, but he hates it so he moved to a convertible at 7 months.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

My 1 year old is still in his safeseat. He's about 20 lbs and still has some headroom left.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm almost desensitized to forward facing buckets. It's the HOT NEW THING!!! down here where I live. I kid you not--I see one EVERY day when I go out to change the trash where I work (gas station).


----------



## ~Kristina~ (Mar 11, 2006)

I've seen this so much...makes me insane!


----------

